# Crown Vic Popularity



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Interesting!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nothing worst than seeing a old work horse of a cruiser sporting a pair of ridiculous rims. Someone once said it another thread......If the cruiser knew that when it was put out to pasture, that it would end up with some banger decking it out with rims, I'm sure they would drive themselves off a cliff...Truly is a shame.....


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ughh I don't know what to say...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

whacker factor


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

you never know, we may start patrolling in Escalades and H2s if this continues


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> you never know, we may start patrolling in Escalades and H2s if this continues


Yeah!!! With DUBZ and shit!!! We Be Ballahs, Shot Callahs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm buying this:

Dodge:eBay Motors (item 200355339578 end time Jun-28-09 20:31:48 PDT)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> I'm buying this:
> 
> Dodge:eBay Motors (item 200355339578 end time Jun-28-09 20:31:48 PDT)


Does it come with a Segway Tow package?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I would rather have this:

Volo Auto Museum:: 1987 FORD CROWN VICTORIA MEN IN BLACK MOVIE CAR -


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Does it come with a Segway Tow package?


The way things are going, the Mall may lay me off soon. I'll need that cruiser to get to my new job at Wackenhut Security. They are hiring like crazy with all these bank robberies. Wish me luck.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Sniper said:


> I'm buying this:
> 
> Dodge:eBay Motors (item 200355339578 end time Jun-28-09 20:31:48 PDT)


We're not gonna fall for that banana in the tailpipe shit again!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> The way things are going, the Mall may lay me off soon. I'll need that cruiser to get to my new job at Wackenhut Security. They are hiring like crazy with all these bank robberies. Wish me luck.


Good luck, and wear your vest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> I would rather have this:
> 
> Volo Auto Museum:: 1987 FORD CROWN VICTORIA MEN IN BLACK MOVIE CAR -


Talk about feeling old....that looks exactly like the cruisers I drove when I first got out of the academy.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

My first looked like this


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Talk about feeling old....that looks exactly like the cruisers I drove when I first got out of the academy.....


+1 the old box cruiser


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I kind of like the older box style. They just looked bad ass, and you always knew those headlights when they came up behind you.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sniper said:


> I'm buying this:
> 
> Dodge:eBay Motors (item 200355339578 end time Jun-28-09 20:31:48 PDT)


Snipe...now thats a cruiser!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> I kind of like the older box style. They just looked bad ass, and you always knew those headlights when they came up behind you.


I'm the last generation of cops who carried a revolver and drove a square cruiser. The windshields on those old boxes were angled perfectly that a Mag-Lite fit alongside the pillar perfectly, and a Dunkin's small coffee could be wedged in-between the dash and windshield.

The problem was they were slooooooowwww.....couldn't get out of their own way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I thought they looked like this when you got out of the academy...:woot:


Fuck off.


----------

